

Court Says the FTC Can Slap Companies for Getting Hacked - hackuser
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/court-says-ftc-can-slap-companies-getting-hacked/

======
ocdtrekkie
This is a pretty big thing. It heavily opens up the door to go after any
'cloud' company that does a poor job securing customer data.

